# Plowing during NON-Business hours only??



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Does anyone plow any commercial lots during non-business Hrs only? I put in a bid to this company, and it turns out they are interested in my proposal but also have their own company truck and plow. While they would not be able to handle anything during non-business hours nor any significant snowfalls, they want to keep the lot accessible themselves while they are in work. 

I am a little skeptacle about doing this for obvious liabity and headache issues, but it's also a $1400+ push each time and would rather not lose that either. I really want to go back and just say the only way I will take it is for the whole ball of wax... period. Just curious if anyone has been presented with this before, and if there was a professional way they dealth with it while still covering your @ss. I would have to be able to TOTALLY hand over liability once we leave the lot, but I can't see that happening legally. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

My advise would be to treat it as anything else. Assuming you will have a contract with them, just put in there that " (their company) declines any service during normal business hours which are xxx to xxx". "(Your company) will monitor and provide service as agreed during non-business hours which are xxx to xxx". Fill in days and times. I sure wouldn't pass up something like that just because they want to take care of it during predictable times. You schedule them for certain times, then still know you can schedule other accounts during those business hours. Now you even know they won't be calling you wanting to know when you'll get there, or why did you plow such a small amount of snow, etc.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

It's no different than business that do their own sidewalks during business hours. If anything, it's a blessing. You don't have to be in there plowing while the traffic, pedestrians whatnot are floating around the parking lot.

If you have a contract, like Mick said, state it that you're not responsible from whatever until whenever, whatever days of the week. Pretty simple if you ask me.

What I don't get is, if they've already got a plow truck, why the don't just have an employee that comes and plows when they're closed as well.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

They have a little F150 that would just about keep the place open. any significant showfall, and the truck will not handle hte lot. I know what your saying with the sidewalks, but that states that it's not included in the contract. What scares me with the lots is that I am including it but only during non-business hours. I just see a liability issue cause I'm doing to lot, and so are they. Ie. "The lot was like that before any of my guys touched it" get what I'm saying?


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

I thought I responded to this post, must have been on the other site...


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

I would try to refuse any liability. 

What if they let it get away, hard pack the whole lot?

Are you responsible to make it right for your share of the liability?

Thats kind of tough to do, peel any Ice and hardpack off at night when it is the coldest and no sun to help.

Sounds like it could be a loosing battle if you accept any liability at all.


Hi John!


----------



## little pat (Feb 14, 2004)

I agree with Sno, make sure you are not responsable for the liability. Also put something in the contract about the extra work involved if the lot is packed down or iced over as this can be a real nightmare and you could really lose your ass in one storm if you are not compansated for the extra time and work.


----------



## CyberJay (Jan 16, 2005)

Wow.. been a while since I posted...

Anyway, the places I plow are all owned by one developement company. They have a limited maintenance crew with a few blowers, one truck w/ plow, and a few shovels. They basically run around and touch up stuff during the day, sounds real similar to your situation.

The company I work for is responsible 100% for the snow. We have to make sure the lots are clear, the sidewalk is clear, etc etc etc.. all the same as if the development company did not have their own equipment.

As the company I work for is contractually responsible for 100% of the snow, they bill for 100% of the snow. I should mention that these are multi-seasonal contracts and the company I work for has been plowing for this developement company for nearly 20 years. We don't have all of their contracts though, and we do have to re-bid ever few years. Sometimes we loose properties, sometimes we gain. But in general I think this system has worked well for my boss for a long time.

One thing he always says.. Don't give the customer what they ask for, give them what they want.

-Jay


----------

